# Shotgun needs to be cutdown SBS



## Gentleman4561 (Jun 26, 2011)

Im looking to get a SxS shotgun cut down.  Once im 18 i can file a form 1 to construct a SBS.  So dont worry it will all be legal.  I might do the stock my self but i want to get the barrel done by a professional.  Unless i find someone who can do both.  So let me hear some suggestions.


----------



## thurmongene (Jul 10, 2011)

any gun smith can do this.  Why cut it down?  Check out your local pawn shops for one already cut.  What gun is it that you want to cut?


----------



## triggerman770 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Shotgun cut down*

No any gunsmith can't unless he has an 07 FFL with a class 3 stamp. Most won't cut it down till the form 1 is in hand, with the approval stamp. 
because if they cut it down and return it and the customer is caught how long before the customer is laying the gunsmith out to dry before the ATF, to reduce his time.
No form 1 no sbs it's simple. 18.5 s all a gunsmith can do.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats the plan. Once my form 1 is in hand I'll get the barrel cut down.


----------



## thurmongene (Jul 12, 2011)

triggerman,  thank you for the correction.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jul 12, 2011)

thurmongene said:


> any gun smith can do this.  Why cut it down?  Check out your local pawn shops for one already cut.  What gun is it that you want to cut?



For pure fun. And I'm still looking for the shotgun I'm going to cut down.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just buy a Serbu and be done with it. You'll get an extra shot too.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't. Being 18 I can only form 1 the gun and build it my self.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jul 13, 2011)

How much does it cost for a forum 1? I'm fixin to be 18 soon and I've always wanted a sbs saiga 12!


----------



## sdions (Jul 16, 2011)

if you get the saiga 12 please don't cut it up.  that gun has value potential over time.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bamafan4life said:


> How much does it cost for a forum 1? I'm fixin to be 18 soon and I've always wanted a sbs saiga 12!



200 bucks for the stamp.  Not sure how a saiga works but it could be difficult if its gas operated.  A SxS is gonna be cheap as all i have to do is cut the barrel and stock.


----------



## sdions (Jul 17, 2011)

a 19" saiga is plenty short, but you could get it down another 5-6 inches probably, been a minute since i got up close and personal with a 19"... difficult to get gun.


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Jul 20, 2011)

X2 on the serbu! I plan on buying one in the next couple of months. I can't wait. Plus I can legally carry it on my side with my cc permit! Hooray!!!


----------

